

Show HN: Our 5th app idea:Persona-virtual diary of your stories,thoughts,opinion - iamjonlee

It seems that the more times we fail, the more we learn and the better we get when we do start over again. Let's give the 5th app a try and see where we stand in creating a sustainable product that people might be interested in.<p>http://www.prsna.me
======
Andrenid
Am I missing something, or is this just another Instagram clone? You upload
photos, share with friends, and they comment on them?

~~~
iamjonlee
Well, if you look at it that way, there are overlaps with most social
networking services- Facebook also uploads photos, shares with friends, and
people comment on them.

What we'd like for Persona or at least how we use it is a way to share our
personal interests and connect to people through them. Sometimes when I pull
in front of a starbucks in my 87 mr2, people stop me, pull out their phones
and show me their mr2s as we talk about cars. I'm attempting to mimick that
real life conversation by posting photos of what I'm passionate about, or what
I want to talk about on my Persona, a visual diary of my life. People respond
using photo comments that shows me their perspective of that shared picture.

It might be a far-fetched goal, but I hope that people all over the word would
be able to bond and share a connection over a single photograph that you post.
Like a real life conversation when you first meet someone, I want people to be
able to recognize and find a common point of interest as a topic to converse
upon.

This might be subjective, but from how I use Instagram and how I see most
users use it- it's to post random pictures that you encounter, more to
showcase your photographic skills rather than to show what your life is about.

